# Jij-U-Gij (voor Vlamingen): de vervelende keus.



## eno2

Mijn dubbelpartner tennis, een vriend bijna dus eigenlijk, behandelde mij altijd met U, een gewoonte van bij zijn cliënten als tandarts. Dat vond ik zeer ongemakkelijk en bleef hem even hardnekkig jij-en. Ik gebruik zoveel mogelijk jij. Tenzij als het de andere duidelijk stoort of in situaties waar jij overduidelijk te familiair is. Is het niet zo dat je in Frankrijk toestemming moet hebben om iemand te tutoyeren? Op fora gebruik ik over de hele lijn jij. Tenzij tegen de Admin.


----------



## Red Arrow

Jij te familiaal voor een Vlaming? Waar kom jij vandaan? 

Ik denk dat er veel mensen zijn die net jij ongemakkelijk vinden. Vooral als je 't nooit afwisselt met je.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Jij te familiaal voor een Vlaming?


1) "Familiaal" is niet hetzelfde als "familiair".
2) Er zijn talloze situaties waar "jij" te familiair is en waar ik "u" gebruik.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> 1) "Familiaal" is niet hetzelfde als "familiair".


Ik steek de schuld op het toetsenbord van m'n gsm


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik steek de schuld op het toetsenbord van m'n gsm


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Mijn dubbelpartner tennis, een vriend bijna dus eigenlijk, behandelde mij altijd met U, een gewoonte van bij zijn cliënten als tandarts.


Spreken jullie Nederlands?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Spreken jullie Nederlands?


?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Jij te familiaal voor een Vlaming? Waar kom jij vandaan?
> 
> Ik denk dat er veel mensen zijn die net jij ongemakkelijk vinden. Vooral als je 't nooit afwisselt met je.



Je en jij is hetzelfde. Had ik moeten praten over tutoyeren en vousvoyeren om het je duidelijk te maken? In het Nederlands is dat jijen en jouen en uwen zeker?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> 1) "Familiaal" is niet hetzelfde als "familiair".





> 2) Er zijn talloze situaties waar "jij" te familiair is en waar ik "u" gebruik.



Als de ander u uut, is er geen probleem.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> ?


Volgens je gebruikersprofiel zit je op de Canarische Eilanden. Vandaar dus,  spreken jullie onderling Nederlands, of Spaans, of weet ik veel, een andere taal?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Volgens je gebruikersprofiel zit je op de Canarische Eilanden. Vandaar dus,  spreken jullie onderling Nederlands, of Spaans, of weet ik veel, een andere taal?



Ik spreek al tien jaar haast geen spetter Nederlands meer. Dat tennis, dat was daarvoor, in België.


----------



## eno2

Jijen en jouwen, dat bestaat in het Nederlands. Maar uwen, dat niet. Wat moet je dan zeggen? Vousvoyeren? Naar analogie met tutoyeren?


----------



## Wordspin18

Peterdg said:


> 1) "Familiaal" is niet hetzelfde als "familiair".
> 2) Er zijn talloze situaties waar "jij" te familiair is en waar ik "u" gebruik.


Wat is het verschil tussen familiaal en familiair?


----------



## eno2

Familiaal wordt in Nederland zelden gebruikt.
In België is het van frekwent gebruik. Vooral in woordcombinaties. Familiale verzekering, familiale zorg etc...

Familiair:


> gemeenzaam (1), vertrouwelijk (1), ongedwongen
> vormvariant familiaar


DVD


Daar gaat mijn familiaal leven

----


Red Arrow :D said:


> Jij te familiaal voor een Vlaming? Waar kom jij vandaan?
> 
> Ik denk dat er veel mensen zijn die net jij ongemakkelijk vinden. Vooral als je 't nooit afwisselt met je.





Ik zeg toch dat ik altijd jij gebruik?

Wat brul je dan?


----------



## Wordspin18

Ik heb zuidelijk van de Alpen een steeds onduidelijker beeld, misschien is iemand van jullie bereid, toelichting the geven.

- Van de Nederlanders heb ik altijd de indruk - no offense meant to anyone - dat ze formeler zijn dan de Vlamingen en daarom meestal "u" zeggen.
- Ik ken belgische gezinnen, waarvan de leden "u" tegen elkaar zeggen: niet alleen de kinderen tegen de ouders, maar ook de ouders tegen de kinderen.
- Ook als de Vlamingen "u" gebruikten tegen mensen, die geen bloedverwanten waren, klinkt het - vind ik - vaak vertrouwd. Niet als het nederlandse "u", dat als ik het goed begrijp net als het duitse "Sie" afstand schept.
* Vaak gebruikten de Vlamingen ook "ge", wat naar de klank te oordelen niet verschilde van "u".

Is het streekgebonden?
Het was een zuidelijke Nederlander, die mij erop wees, dat "u" in Nederland het meest gebruikt wordt, ook in de omgang met mensen die men dagelijks ziet en die men hier in Italie zonder meer met "jij" aanspreekt.

Ik weet niet of dit forum ook door Liechtensteiners bezocht wordt. Het zou interessant zijn te weten hoe het daar toegaat. Ik heb ergens gelezen dat het Liechtensteins zeer nauw met "dutch" verwant is.


----------



## eno2

Wordspin18 said:


> *  "ge", wat naar de klank te oordelen niet verschilde van "u".








> Is het streekgebonden?


.[/QUOTE]Ge is exclusief 'des Vlaams'.of 'des Vlamingen'.


----------



## Wordspin18

Was bezig mijn voorgaande bijdrage te schrijven en zie nu pas:


eno2 said:


> Familiaal wordt in Nederland zelden gebruikt.
> In België is het van frekwent gebruik. Vooral in woordcombinaties. Familiale verzekering, familiale zorg etc...



Is "familiaal" al lang gangbaar in Vlaanderen, of pas sinds kort doorgesijpeld door de linguistische scheidingswand met de Wallonie (zeg ik het goed of ishet Walen)?


----------



## eno2

Geen idee. Zolang als ik leef al en dat is vrij lang.


----------



## Wordspin18

Haha, onze bijdragen spelen tegelijk tikkertje en verstoppertje met elkaar.
- Ik bedoelde, dat deze Vlamingen "ge" zeiden op dezelfde manier als ze "u" zeiden, wat beide zeer familiair klonk.

.[/QUOTE]Ge is exclusief 'des Vlaams'.of 'des Vlamingen'.[/QUOTE]
Sorry if I ask the obvious (obvious to you, that is)-I am here to learn: is 'des Vlaams' een staande uitdrukking? (des Vlaams of des Nederlands nooit eerder gehoord.)


----------



## Red Arrow

Wordspin18 said:


> Sorry if I ask the obvious (obvious to you, that is)-I am here to learn: is 'des Vlaams' een staande uitdrukking? (des Vlaams of des Nederlands nooit eerder gehoord.)


"des" wordt bijna nooit gebruikt in modern Nederlands.


Wordspin18 said:


> - Ik ken belgische gezinnen, waarvan de leden "u" tegen elkaar zeggen: niet alleen de kinderen tegen de ouders, maar ook de ouders tegen de kinderen.


_Gij zijt uw boek vergeten. (gij = nominatief)
Ik zal u wel meenemen. (u = accusatief)
Ik zal u mijn sleutels wel geven. (u = datief)

U bent uw boek vergeten. (beleefdheidsvorm, nominatief)
Ik zal u wel meenemen. (beleefdheidsvorm, accusatief)
Ik zal u mijn sleutels wel geven. (beleefdheidsvorm, datief)_

Nederlandse omgangstaal: jij - je - jou - jouw
Vlaamse omgangstaal: gij - ge - u - uw

u is zowel accusatief als datief van "gij" en wordt door veel Vlamingen niet per se als beleefd ervaren. In de eerste drie voorbeeldzinnen die ik gaf is er helemaal niets beleefd (of onbeleefd) aan.

In schrijftaal wordt "u" meestal wél als beleefd ervaren.


----------



## Wordspin18

Hartelijk dank, Red Arrow.

Ik heb nu (na jaren) een duidelijk beeld van de situatie.


----------



## Peterdg

Misschien nog even ter verduidelijking van wat Red Arrow heeft gezegd:

Waar in Nederland "u" of "uw" altijd een beleefdheidsvorm is, is dit in Vlaanderen niet zo. "U" is in Vlaanderen enkel uitsluitend een beleefheidsvorm wanneer het als onderwerp wordt gebruikt. Wanneer het als lijdend voorwerp of meewerkend voorwerp wordt gebruikt, kan het zowel omgangstaal zijn als de beleefdheidsvorm zijn. "Gij" en "ge" kunnen enkel als onderwerp gebruikt worden. In Vlaanderen hebben we geen apart voornaamwoord in de omgangstaal voor het lijdend voorwerp en het meewerkend voorwerp.

in Nederland bestaat er als bezittelijk voornaamwoord een beleefdheidsvorm ("uw") en een vorm voor de omgangstaal ("jouw").

In Vlaanderen is het bezittelijk voornaamwoord altijd "uw", ongeacht de omgangsvorm.

Wat ik hierboven aanhaal, geldt enkel voor de gebruikers in Vlaanderen die de "ge/gij" omgangsvorm gebruiken . Er zijn ook mensen in Vlaanderen die de vormen uit Nederland gebruiken.


----------



## Wordspin18

Peterdg said:


> Misschien nog even ter verduidelijking van wat Red Arrow heeft gezegd:
> 
> Waar in Nederland "u" of "uw" altijd een beleefdheidsvorm is, is dit in Vlaanderen niet zo. "U" is in Vlaanderen enkel uitsluitend een beleefheidsvorm wanneer het als onderwerp wordt gebruikt. Wanneer het als lijdend voorwerp of meewerkend voorwerp wordt gebruikt, kan het zowel omgangstaal zijn als de beleefdheidsvorm zijn. "Gij" en "ge" kunnen enkel als onderwerp gebruikt worden. In Vlaanderen hebben we geen apart voornaamwoord in de omgangstaal voor het lijdend voorwerp en het meewerkend voorwerp.
> 
> in Nederland bestaat er als bezittelijk voornaamwoord een beleefdheidsvorm ("uw") en een vorm voor de omgangstaal ("jouw").
> 
> In Vlaanderen is het bezittelijk voornaamwoord altijd "uw", ongeacht de omgangsvorm.
> 
> Wat ik hierboven aanhaal, geldt enkel voor de gebruikers in Vlaanderen die de "ge/gij" omgangsvorm gebruiken . Er zijn ook mensen in Vlaanderen die de vormen uit Nederland gebruiken.


Dit is inderdaad verduidelijkend, dankjewel. Het roept bij mij deze vraag op: als "u" het onderwerp is, is het dan *altijd* - en overal in Vlaanderen - een beleefdheidsvorm?
Als volwassen kinderen, die zelf sinds kort ouders zijn, in Belgie hun moeder vragen: "Mama, gaat u mee naar de kermis?", gebruiken ze dan een beleefdheidsvorm? Tegen hun eigen moeder, in de 21e eeuw? Of heb ik niet goed gelezen? (Dat gebeurt me wel eens.)

Ik zou willen benadrukken, dat er niet de minste kritiek in mijn vraag schuilt.
Ik zal er wel zoveel moeite mee hebben, omdat we hier in Italie zelfs tegen God "je" zeggen.


----------



## Peterdg

Wordspin18 said:


> als "u" het onderwerp is, is het dan *altijd* - en overal in Vlaanderen - een beleefdheidsvorm?


Ja.


Wordspin18 said:


> "Mama, gaat u mee naar de kermis?", gebruiken ze dan een beleefdheidsvorm?


Ja. Maar eerlijk, ik zie dit niet echt gebeuren.


Wordspin18 said:


> Ik zou willen benadrukken, dat er niet de minste kritiek in mijn vraag schuilt.


Het forum dient om vragen te stellen, zelfs kritische. Dit gezegd zijnde, ik had je vraag helemaal niet als kritisch ervaren.

Trouwens, proficiat voor je Nederlands!!


----------



## Wordspin18

Peterdg said:


> Ja.
> Ja. Maar eerlijk, ik zie dit niet echt gebeuren.


Daarom is het me ook zo bijgebleven. It was some years ago and it struck me as exceptional. 


Peterdg said:


> Het forum dient om vragen te stellen, zelfs kritische. Dit gezegd zijnde, ik had je vraag helemaal niet als kritisch ervaren.


 Gelukkig maar. In de loop der tijden heb ik wel eens ongewild mijn neus gestoten. I thought that this time I'd better play it safe ..


Peterdg said:


> Trouwens, proficiat voor je Nederlands!!


 Dank je! Hier in Italie is het klassieke antwoord: "Gentilissimo!!" (Zeer vriendelijk [van je]!)


----------



## Red Arrow

Wordspin18 said:


> I thought that this time I'd better play it safe.


"Ik dacht: deze keer kan ik beter het zekere voor het onzekere nemen."


----------



## Wordspin18

Dank je!


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> "des" wordt bijna nooit gebruikt in modern Nederlands.


alleen nog in enkele vaste verbindingen
in de naam des Vaders en des Zoons en des Heiligen Geestes(Matth. 28:19)
de vrouw, heer, zoon, dochter des huizes
Hij was des duivels over de hem aangedane beledigingen.


----------



## Wordspin18

Dank je!

Ik vraag me af, hoeveel mensen des Zoons in 1 adem kunnen uitspreken ...


----------



## Red Arrow

Wordspin18 said:


> Ik vraag me af, hoeveel mensen des Zoons in 1 adem kunnen uitspreken ...


In principe kan iedereen dat. Als in het Nederlands twee medeklinkers botsen, wordt meestal alles stemloos:
vraatzucht => vraa*t s*ucht
poetsvrouw => poe*ts f*rouw
gedragsverandering => gedra*chs f*erandering
badgast => ba*t ch*ast
postzegel => po*st s*egel of po*ss*egel

Je moet er op zich niet te veel over nadenken, maar het is handig om te weten als je moeite hebt om iets uit te spreken. 

stemhebbend: v z g, b d, harde G
stemloos: f s ch, p t, k
(denk aan 't kofschip of 't fokschaap)

Als de laatste medeklinker een stemhebbende plofklank (b, d, harde G) is, dan wordt alles stemhebbend.
wasbak => wa*z b*ak
zakdoek => za*G d*oek (Italiaanse harde G)
potdicht => po*d d*icht
vechtgame => ve*gd G*ame (of eventueel ve*cht k*ame of bij ouderen soms ve*cht ch*ame)

In het Duits doet men dit niet. Als wij traag praten, doen we het misschien ook niet altijd. Je kan "des (pauze) zoons" zeggen, of als je snel praat "dessoons".


----------



## Wordspin18

Red Arrow :D said:


> Je moet er op zich niet te veel over nadenken, *maar het is handig om te weten als je moeite hebt om iets uit te spreken.*


*Absolutely!/Assolutamente si'!  Thank you.*



Red Arrow :D said:


> (denk aan 't *kofschip* of 't *fokschaap*)


What's the matter with them?



Red Arrow :D said:


> stemloos





Red Arrow :D said:


> stemhebbend


What are the English equivalents of these terms?


----------



## Red Arrow

voiced consonants = stemhebbende medeklinkers
voiceless consonants = stemloze medeklinkers

_'t kofschip_ contains all voiceless consonants in Dutch. (t k f s ch p) It's a mnemonic.


----------



## Wordspin18

Thank you.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> "des" wordt bijna nooit gebruikt in modern Nederlands.
> 
> .


Vormvariant: 's

's werelds


<Erdogan, van 's werelds grootste cipier van journalisten tot "geweten van de mensheid" na de Khashoggi-zaak.>


----------



## ThomasK

Red Arrow :D said:


> voiced consonants = stemhebbende medeklinkers
> voiceless consonants = stemloze medeklinkers
> 
> _'t kofschip_ contains all voiceless consonants in Dutch. (t k f s ch p) It's a mnemonic.


Or "soft ketchup" in an international context...


----------



## Wordspin18

ThomasK said:


> Or "soft ketchup" in an international context...


Haha, wie heeft die bedacht?
Brilliant! Who came up with that one?
Geniale! A chi e' venuta questa brillante idea?

By the way, wasn't there something with these voiceless consonants and simple past tense morphology?


----------



## ThomasK

Dat weet ik niet, maar mogelijk iemand van een Brusselse talenschool. Beter dan kofschepen en fokschapen die niemand kent. ("Katapult" is een andere term die nu gangbaar geworden is om de rejet/ achteropplaatsing van de persoonsvorm te beschrijven. Geniale vondst: iedereen begrijpt onmiddellijk...)

S/z, f/v, etc.: yes. If the stem in the infinitive of regular verbs ends in a voiceless consonant, you need "-te" and "-t" in the past and present perfect. Elsewhere you need "-de" and "-d". _Gewerkt_ vs. _gespeeld_. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Wordspin18

Yes, precisely that was what I was looking for. Thank you! 
If I understand correctly it is bla*f*fen - hij blafte (de arme mensen aan). Maar ve*g*en [no kofschip/fokschaap]: hij heeft (de vloer met me aan-)geveeg*d* ?

I do not understand: 


ThomasK said:


> S/z, f/v, etc.: yes.



Talking about fokschapen, hier in Italie kun je bij de slager / supermarkt heb je het hele jaar door schapenvlees. Is dat bij jullie niet alleen in december?
Voor Pasen kijk ik altijd droevig naar de vele lammetjes en denk aan wat ze te wachten staat - maar ik eet ze evengoed ook ....


----------



## ThomasK

Blafte, veegde: yes! You're right in fact about the /g/: it is not one of the letters in "soft ketchup", so... It might be harder with savede, which is possible. S/z, f/v, ...: I meant voiced/ voiceless alternations...

We eten gewoon minder schapenvlees, maar je vindt er het jaar door, zeker in warenhuizen. En lammetjes: ik eet er niet zo vaak, maar de natuur is ook wreed, denk ik soms.


----------



## eno2

Dus laten we doen zoals de dieren?
Zouden die ook U/Gij zeggen? Of zouden ze jij-jouwen?


----------



## Wordspin18

ThomasK said:


> ... It might be harder with savede, which is possible. S/z, f/v, ...: I meant voiced/ voiceless alternations...


Sorry, I still do not get it - could you spell it out, give some examples? - Like for a kid in elementary school, hahaha.


----------



## Wordspin18

eno2 said:


> Dus laten we doen zoals de dieren?
> Zouden die ook U/Gij zeggen? Of zouden ze jij-jouwen?


I denk dat die bij een confrontatie van "eten en gegeten worden" wel wat anders aan hun dierenhoofd hebben.....


----------



## ThomasK

You have given the examples yourself of that variation, or I can add some: _leven, leefde - lozen, loosde - .._.


----------



## eno2

Wordspin18 said:


> I denk dat die bij een confrontatie van "eten en gegeten worden" wel wat anders aan hun dierenhoofd hebben.....


En bij de normale omgang?


----------



## Wordspin18

eno2 said:


> En bij de normale omgang?


I cannot follow you. Are you making a joke about animals using human language? Expressing disagreement about eating meat? - If I interpret your customized greeting correctly you do not eat meat?


----------



## Wordspin18

ThomasK said:


> You have given the examples yourself of that variation, or I can add some: _leven, leefde - lozen, loosde - .._.


Is this the type of thing one would find in ANS?


----------



## eno2

Wordspin18 said:


> I cannot follow you. Are you making a joke about animals using human language? Expressing disagreement about eating meat? - If I interpret your customized greeting correctly you do not eat meat?



It's a jibe on off topic, bringing the subject back on je-jij- U- gij.


----------



## Wordspin18

eno2 said:


> It's a jibe on off topic.


Could you say that in dutch?


----------



## eno2

Difficult because I can't find the words off topic/off-topic in Merriam-Webster nor in Cambridge online. 
 I suppose it's off-topic in Dutch  (DVD online). And the translation is also off-topic (VD EngNed online)
WR doesn't have them either.

But this thread says both are good in English. off-topic or off topic.


----------



## Wordspin18

I do not understand jibe.
Jibe about off-topic?
What about French? Spanish?


----------



## eno2

All this is off-topic


----------



## Wordspin18

That statement I - finally - understand. Thank you.


----------



## ThomasK

It was new to me too, but the main thing is: let's stick to the Gij/u/jij topic here.

As for the verbs: I found this (at onzetaal.nl), and there you will find a reference to ANS: "In de ANS staat ook een overzicht van de vervoeging van zwakke werkwoorden." Good luck!


----------



## Wordspin18

ThomasK said:


> As for the verbs: I found this (at onzetaal.nl), and there you will find a reference to ANS: "In de ANS staat ook een overzicht van de vervoeging van zwakke werkwoorden." Good luck!


Thank you very much for the links to relevant info!


----------



## merquiades

Quick easy question for you all.  How do you pronounce the "g" in _gij_ in Belgium?  Is it [ʒ], [ʝ], or [ç]?

This Belgian speaker on Forvo sounds like he says [ʒe] to me.


----------



## Red Arrow

merquiades said:


> Quick easy question for you all.  How do you pronounce the "g" in _gij_ in Belgium?  Is it [ʒ], [ʝ], or [ç]?
> 
> This Belgian speaker on Forvo sounds like he says [ʒe] to me.


To my ears, it is an unpalatalized /ɣ/. Certainly not /ʒ/. From this recording, I would assume he was East Flemish.

You can hear he has a West-Flemish g in others words, for instance "Zedelgem" (which sounds like Zedelhem, to me).


----------



## merquiades

Red Arrow said:


> To my ears, it is an unpalatalized /ɣ/. Certainly not /ʒ/. From this recording, I would assume he was East Flemish.
> 
> You can hear he has a West-Flemish g in others words, for instance "Zedelgem" (which sounds like Zedelhem, to me).


My ears must be off because I hear it as very palatalized.

Yes, I did hear the "h" before the schwa sounds in the other words and wondered if that was normal.

I chalked up the difference due to palatalization with e and i.

The only other Belgian person on forvo pronounces _gij_ as  [hje] but her native language is German and I thought she might have an accent.


----------



## ThomasK

I have always been told _gij _is pronounced with  an (unpalatalized,) /ɣ/. And indeed, West Flemish does not have that sound. There is a shift
  Standard Dutch  >>> dialect [I am sorry
   The sound  /ɣ/    BECOMES            as in the word 'Zedelgem' in this example
    The sound     BECOMES  0           (_een haan > 'nen 'ane)_


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

Ik wil ook een duit in het zakje van de  "U", "Jij/Je", "Gij/Ge"-discussie doen: 
In de Nederlandse provincie Noord-Brabant gebruikt men in de omgangstaal regelmatig het woordje "Ge". Het duidt op meer vertrouwelijkheid dan het iets meer afstandelijke "Jij".  Het gebruik van "Ge" komt niet uitsluitend in Vlaanderen voor.


----------



## Hitchhiker

When I arrived in Belgium from America as a student, I had some Dutch grammar books that covered some of this.

All of the books said that there is gij and u , but there isn't any, "ge".

Then Belgian students told me they did say ge.

I know these forms are not popular for writing, but grammatically, "ge" seems to be a corruption  of je, used only for speaking.

I first spent a year in Antwerp for one year and heard nothing but dialect.

Then i spent three years in Ghent, even though the dialect there is strong, students avoided dialect and I heard very little.

Some younger students even told me they didn't care for dialect, but mostly it was avoided because everybody was from different places.

I remember in Antwerp, people that spoke proper Dutch were considered kind of snobbish.

I went to Knokke in the Summer and wealthy Flemish people would go there in the Summer and speak only French and have their children speak only French.

I was told it was because it was considered fashionable.

It was a bit odd.

Flemish people at a Flemish beach, speaking French to each other.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ge is the unstressed form of gij. Same with je/jij, we/wij, ze/zij.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Red Arrow said:


> Ge is the unstressed form of gij. Same with je/jij, we/wij, ze/zij.



Yes, I know from where it comes, but the Dutch grammar books say it is not grammatically correct.

Jij has je, but technically there isn't supposed to be ge for gij.

That form is said to be not correct.

The books I have say gij is correct, but ge is not and if an unstressed form is desired it should then be je.

That's according to grammar books, not the way people speak.


----------



## Red Arrow

Well, just keep in mind that the dialects are older than the standard language and je is simply a palatalized version of ge.

Never use both gij and je in the same text. It would be nonsensical. If you want to avoid ge, then also avoid gij.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Yes, I think the grammar books are referring to the proper archaic Dutch words and stating that they don't include ge.

When I was in Belgium I rarely heard je, and maybe only heard it spoken by people from the Netherlands.


----------



## Peterdg

Hitchhiker said:


> Yes, I know from where it comes, but the Dutch grammar books say it is not grammatically correct.


Then I'm afraid your Dutch grammar book(s) are telling nonsense; I have no idea where they got the idea from.

See *here* the valid personal pronouns from the ANS (Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst*). As you will be able to see, "ge" is completely correct.

(*) This is the official Dutch grammar of the "Nederlandse taalunie.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Peterdg said:


> Then I'm afraid your Dutch grammar book(s) are telling nonsense; I have no idea where they got the idea from.
> 
> See *here* the valid personal pronouns from the ANS (Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst*). As you will be able to see, "ge" is completely correct.
> 
> (*) This is the official Dutch grammar of the "Nederlandse taalunie.



I think they were a couple of Dutch grammar books by a British professor of Germanic languages. 

He was rather well known 30 or 40 years ago.

I know ge is used.

It was pointed out in the books that that form wasn't correct.

They were sections discussing Dutch in Belgium with gij and u.

It was something that stuck with me when I arrived in Belgium to find ge in use.

It has been a long time though.

I was in Antwerp in 1993 -1994 and in Ghent 1994 - 1997.

I don't hear much Dutch here in Washington, but sometimes I can catch some Belgian TV on the Internet now.


----------



## Chimel

De hele discusie hier is (onder andere...) over "ge", "gij" en u". En wat met "je", dan?

Dit is toch de standaardvorm die wij (anderstaligen) leren als we Nederlands leren: "hoe oud ben je?" Niet "ge" of "gij".

Komt dit nu als ongebruikelijk, onnatuurlijk... in Vlaanderen over? En ook in Nederland?


----------



## Red Arrow

Voor de meeste Vlamingen geldt het volgende:

-*Jij/je/jou/jouw*: zeg je tegen kinderen, tegen leerkrachten (Nederlands of eventueel een ander vak), tegen Nederlandse winkelbedienden en eventueel tegen Nederlandse vrienden. Presentatoren van popradio's zeggen ook jij/je/jou/jouw.

-*Gij/ge/u/uw*: zeg je tegen vrienden, familie en collega's. In geschreven taal (chat) wordt dit eventueel jij/je/jou/jouw.

-*U/u/u/uw*: zeg je tegen vreemden en je baas. Sommige Nederlanders zeggen dit ook tegen hun grootouders, maar dat is in Vlaanderen uit den boze.

In kledingwinkels zegt men soms geen u maar iets anders om informeler over te komen (in de hoop meer te verkopen).

In West-Vlaanderen is de situatie anders. Daar is nog geen evenwichtssituatie bereikt en doet iedereen nog zijn eigen ding, denk ik? Bij bejaarde Vlamingen is het ook anders: sommigen zeggen nooit jij/je/jou/jouw, anderen zeggen nooit gij/ge/u/uw (zoals Eno2). Maar als je de regels volgt zoals hierboven, zal je overkomen als een gewone Vlaming.


----------



## Red Arrow

Chimel said:


> De hele discusie hier is (onder andere...) over "ge", "gij" en u". En wat met "je", dan?
> 
> Dit is toch de standaardvorm die wij (anderstaligen) leren als we Nederlands leren: "hoe oud ben je?" Niet "ge" of "gij".
> 
> Komt dit nu als ongebruikelijk, onnatuurlijk... in Vlaanderen over? En ook in Nederland?


Je kan de taal in Vlaanderen vergelijken met het Engels en het Frans:

Wat doe je? = What are you doing? = Qu'est-ce que tu fais ?
(*informeel maar keurig, *tegen kinderen, op school, op de radio)

Wa doet ge? = Watcha doin'? = Tu fais quoi ?
(*informeel*, tegen vrienden, familie en collega's)

Wat doet u? = Qu'est-ce que vous faites ?
*(formeel*, tegen vreemden en je baas)


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor je antwoord !   



Red Arrow said:


> -*Jij/je/jou/jouw*: zeg je tegen kinderen, tegen leerkrachten (Nederlands of eventueel een ander vak), tegen Nederlandse winkelbedienden en eventueel tegen Nederlandse vrienden. Presentatoren van popradio's zeggen ook jij/je/jou/jouw.


"Je" tegen leekrachten? Dat kan je zeker niet vergelijken met het Frans ! En waarom tegen leerkrachten (Nederlands!) en niet tegen dokters, verpleegkundigen, bank- op postbedienden,... ?

"Tegen Nederlandse winkelbedienden": je bedoelt tegen winkelbedienden in Nederland, zeker (je gaat toch niet vragen waar de personn vandaan komt...)? En dus ook tegen andere bedienden (onthaalmedewerker, treincontroleur, enz) in Nederland?

Het is toch allemaal vrij verwarrend, vind ik...


----------



## Red Arrow

Je leerkracht ken je persoonlijk => jij/je/jou/jouw (of eventueel gij/ge/u/uw buiten de les Nederlands)

Je professoren aan de universiteit ken je niet echt persoonlijk => u/u/u/uw

Assistenten aan de universiteit die oefenzittingen geven, ken je vrij snel persoonlijk => gij/ge/u/uw

Je huisdokter ken je persoonlijk => gij/ge/u/uw

Andere dokters (bv. een chirurg) ken je minder goed => u/u/u/uw

Sommige mensen kennen hun postbode persoonlijk => gij/ge/u/uw

Anderen kennen hun postbode niet of amper => u/u/u/uw

Het verschil tussen tu en vous is even moeilijk, misschien nog wel moeilijker.


Chimel said:


> "Tegen Nederlandse winkelbedienden": je bedoelt tegen winkelbedienden in Nederland, zeker (je gaat toch niet vragen waar de personn vandaan komt...)? En dus ook tegen andere bedienden (onthaalmedewerker, treincontroleur, enz) in Nederland?


Inderdaad, in Nederland. In de jaren '50 zijn Nederlandse winkelbedienden (van klerenwinkels, boekenwinkels, supermarkten...) massaal gestopt met u te zeggen tegen hun klanten. Uit onderzoek bleek namelijk dat jij/je/jou/jouw beter verkoopt. En aangezien zij zo tegen hun klanten praten, praten hun klanten vanzelf maar zo terug. Inderdaad een beetje vreemd.

Tegen treinconducteurs en onthaalmedewerkers zou ik gewoon u/u/u/uw zeggen. Zij verkopen niets.

Maar mijn nonkel (oom) is ook treinconducteur en tegen hem zeg ik gij/ge/u/uw.


----------



## Chimel

Red Arrow said:


> Het verschil tussen tu en vous is even moeilijk, misschien nog wel moeilijker.


Als vuistregel zeg ik altijd tegen niet-Franstalige leerlingen (maar dat was voor corona...): als je de persoon een kus geeft (of zou kunnen geven), is het _tu_, als je hem/haar de hand geeft of gewoon verbaal groet, is het _vous. _Meestal helpt het.

Vandaar _vous _tegen leerkrachten, (winkel)bedienden...


----------

